# What to use for Dwarf Nigerian goat fencing?



## BetterHensandGardens

Can anyone suggest what would be best for fencing Dwarf Nigerians in a wooded setting?  We got a quote for using 4 foot woven wire (starts at 3 1/2 x 4 mesh at the bottom and goes to 4 x 6 at the top) with 1 hot wire at about 17".  The posts are treated pine on 14' spacing and the wire is hi-tensile galvanized.  We were going to have the area separated into two pastures so we could rotate the goats between them, but they could get back into the barn from either pasture we were using.  Any advice from those with experience would be appreciated - obviously we want to keep the goats in and the predators out.


----------



## ksalvagno

I really like the horse no climb woven wire fencing. The holes are 2x4 (inches) all the way to the top. Then I know for sure little heads can't get stuck. My fencing is 4' high.

I think I would worry about very young Nigerians being able to stick their heads through that 3 1/2 x 4. My little ones were close to being able to stick their heads through the 2x4.


----------



## lilhill

We use the 2x4" welded wire fencing, 5' high here, along with hot wire to deter preditors.  (We also have a LGD to help with that job.)


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

lilhill said:
			
		

> We use the 2x4" welded wire fencing, 5' high here, along with hot wire to deter preditors.  (We also have a LGD to help with that job.)


Ok, it seems that the 2x4" spacing is the thing to do.  On the hot wire though, the fencing people suggested putting the hot wire at 17" on the inside to keep the goats from standing on the fence and trying to get out - but is it better to put it on the outside to keep predators from getting in?


----------



## KinderKorner

2"x4" is the way to go! And yes electic in the inside to keep from from rubbing would be great. We didn't do that. And we are always fixing fences. And it's all bent and broken.


----------



## lilhill

We do have some electric on the inside in portions where the goats hang out more.  Be very careful if you have babies in there.  Our neighbor found one of their kids had gotten across the electric fence and was electrocuted.  It couldn't get off the fence.


----------



## lorihadams

Can you use all  electric fence? We are fencing pasture and our neighbor is pitching a fit about a woven wire fence blocking his view.  did I mention he's also my BIL? 

What spacing would you use and how tall? What voltage?


----------



## ksalvagno

To be honest, we don't feel that the woven wire blocks our view and pretty much our whole property is fenced in with woven wire.


----------



## lilhill

We use the 2x4" dog wire, and most of the time (depending on the light), you never notice it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

lorihadams said:
			
		

> Can you use all  electric fence? We are fencing pasture and our neighbor is pitching a fit about a woven wire fence blocking his view.  did I mention he's also my BIL?
> 
> What spacing would you use and how tall? What voltage?


We have 2X4 horse fence and see straight through it.

And ot the OP, definately go with 2X4.  My pasture houses goats and draft horses, so our fence under tension along with a board around the top.  We have not had a problem with the goats pushing it down.  And they love to rub against it.  Now our 2000 lb draft horses are different, so we did have to run a hot wire around the top to keep them from pushing on the fence posts.


----------



## lorihadams

Anyone use just electric??? He's complaining about the number of fence posts.....  Yes, he's a real PITA.


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't know anyone who uses just electric for Nigerians. I don't understand why it would be less fence posts for electric than it would for regular fencing. You can put the posts up to 10 feet apart for regular fencing.


----------



## lorihadams

Ours are at 30 feet. I'm nervous.


----------



## tiffanyh

My girlfriend has used electric fence for her nigerians, they seems to get through no matter how you place them.

I have used welded wire for 5 years, they can break it and tear at it so it breaks the welded part and they get through. It took a while but as my husband says "what else do they have to do with there time! " 

We have the 4x4 woven now.....I dont think it blocks the view at all....


----------



## lorihadams

Well, our original plan was to use the no climb horse field fencing with the 2x4 spacing and run a strand of electric around the middle to try to keep them from rubbing it.....then BIL threw a hissy fit and called daddy. He is making my life miserable.....say a prayer for me.


----------

